
Answering the Phone Exposes You to Fraud - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/07/business/fraud-robocalls-spoofing.html
======
marsrover
Example A of the importance of voicemail.

I don’t answer numbers I don’t know (unless I’m expecting a call at a certain
time) and if they don’t leave a voicemail I don’t call back.

